# BRP 1/18 car with radio



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

" s o l d "


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Holy Cow!!! A 3300 4cell in a sc18!!!


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

The car was built for playing as we ran these in our basement 
and they'd run for hundreds of laps and had great traction with
this weight.

I can put a four or six cell AA pack in the car if some one wants 
something different.

With all bearings , the car carries it fine. :wave:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Bump for a great starter car


----------



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

A better handling chassis design with features like pivot ball T-plate with tweak adjusting screws. Pivot point has been moved forward for a smoother running chassis. Now uses the more powerful 2/3 A cells that are available.


----------

